# Upcoming event



## Ashariel (Feb 7, 2018)

This may be to soon but I was wondering if anyone knew what is coming up after this event was over??? I wonder if the Valentine event is next...sry I finished this event early and I'm excited to see what comes next...


----------



## Imaginetheday (Feb 7, 2018)

Oh, goodness. I need a break. A couple of weeks, at least. I want to work on my hybrid flowers.


----------



## Gruntilda (Feb 8, 2018)

I have been wondering about that too Ashariel.


----------



## D i a (Feb 8, 2018)

Oh wow, you're right. The rate their going, there very well may be a Valentine's Day event. Hmm...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 8, 2018)

I kind if hope there isn't lol.  I'm exhausted after planting flowers and catching bats like a maniac.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 9, 2018)

I think we're just getting a chocolate heart, if I'm not mistaken, I think on one of the data-mines that's all there was for Valentine's day. I think this rose event is meant to be our "Valentine's" thing since it's roses... IDK though. I agree that we need a break between, there will probably be a new set of villagers soon, which I hope so because I've finished getting all the current ones!


----------



## J087 (Feb 11, 2018)

Valentine's day has 2 surprises:

- A free chocolate box for all camp managers.





- A new update for the game which presumably adds custom clothes for campers and the OK machine. Judging from previous updates an event usually starts the next day. So let's wait and see.


----------

